# New 3D NAND flash will triple capacity of SSDs, Intel and Micron say



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Standard consumer SSDs will increase up to an astounding 10TB of storage, thanks to a new type of 3D NAND flash memory that Intel and Micron introduced Thursday morning.
The two companies, longtime joint partners in NAND flash development, said the breakthrough isnt to make larger flash chips, but thicker ones. Much like Manhattan, when youre out of space, the only way to go is up.
Executives at the two companies said that by stacking the NAND they can greatly increase the capacity. The new 3D NAND technology stacks flash cells vertically in 32 layers to achieve a 256Gbit multilevel cell (MLC) and 384Gbit triple-level cell (TLC) die that fit within a standard package. Both say this approach will yield greater efficiency and lower the cost too.

Read More


----------

